# Help Tweaking 8550u In ThrottleStop



## Falcorion (Dec 12, 2018)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone who has experience with undervolting and squeezing max performance out of an 8550u could have a look at my settings. I have been running stable with these settings for a while now. Temps have been pretty good since I already repasted as well (might go back with better paste and new thermal pads later for better thermal headroom) and i was wondering if there is anything I should be using or changing that I haven't yet or maybe I have done something i shouldn't as well. Either way, please let me know your thoughts! Screenshot images attached.


  

Thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 12, 2018)

Overall your settings look like you know what you are doing.  You do mention that, "temps have been pretty good", but your screenshot shows the CPU is reaching the maximum thermal throttling temperature.

The Intel specified default thermal throttling temperature for an 8550U is 100°C but it looks like the manufacturer of your laptop decided to reduce that to 97°C.  The check mark in the PROCHOT 97°C box confirms that there has been some thermal throttling.  You can click on this box to clear that data which is stored in the CPU.  Definitely try to improve your thermal paste job.  These CPUs can handle high temperatures but for consistent performance, it is best to avoid any thermal throttling.

Is there any reason the Turbo Boost Short Power Max box is not checked?  Below that where the Speed Shift box is, the Min is set to 1 and the Max is set to 128.  The Max value should be set to your Maximum multiplier which is 40.  Will this make any difference?  Probably not.

There is rarely any need to have the BD PROCHOT box checked.  The CPU will still thermal throttle whether this box is checked or not.  Leaving BD PROCHOT checked allows other sensors on your motherboard or in the power supply to throttle your CPU.  Your laptop might not use this feature.

On the main screen you can check Speed Shift - EPP.  For maximum performance, try adjusting the EPP value from 128 to 0.

The best thing you can do is turn on the Log File option and then use your computer.  The log file will keep track of your CPU's performance and temperatures and will show any throttling problems.  Exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize the log file.

When idle without any web browser etc. open, what C0% is reported.  A big problem I see is that many people have too much junk running in the background.  Somewhere around 0.5% in the C0 state when idle is a good number to shoot for.



http://imgur.com/dj7hxki


----------



## Falcorion (Dec 13, 2018)

Thanks unclewebb, you're the best. 

I went through your recommendations and now have it running consistently at higher frequencies on full load. I also adjusted the Turbo Boost Power Limits a bit to dial back the temps from peaking high enough to trigger PROCHOT. I am not sure what my reasoning was behind having turbo boost short power max not checked but it is definitely better with it on now. I will definitely be getting some Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut to put on there and swap out the heat spreader pads with some Arctic ones instead and see how much that helps too.

I'll come back to this thread with my results after all that!


----------



## biosys (Jun 28, 2019)

Hello Falcorion (or unclewebb, if you have time), maybe one of you are still watching this thread, didn't want to start a new one: I have just gotten a Lenovo X1 Carbon with an i7 8550u and trying to undervolt using ThrottleStop - I am getting some crazy results. The short of it is that it seems (?), I am undervolting the CPU core by 400 mV (?), cache by 105 mV, (intel GPU, Unslice, System Agent 50mV, but I havent even really tried those ones). Do you think it's for real? I checked with HWINFO64, it seems to be true, but I am hard pressed to believe this. At the beginning, before undervolting, I was getting constant thermal throttling, the laptop seems to throttle at 91C. After undervolting, I only have TDP throttling. Even using Cinebench r20, now the temp barely goes above 80. The score in Cinebench increased from around 1180-1200 to 1450-1500.
At this level the laptop is rock solid - any change on cache undervolting will result in crashes, but I can still increase the CPU core undervolt. However, I am sort of doubtful of these values . What do you think? Is this for real or something is messing up the numbers? Should I keep pushing or just be happy - I am perfectly happy with the current results :-D in a thin light notebook???
cheers


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2019)

The values you enter into ThrottleStop are sort of like voltage requests.  ThrottleStop allows you to request whatever you want.  If the CPU does not understand your offset voltage request, it will ignore it or it will ignore the part that it does not understand. 

There is some debate in various forums about whether requesting a larger offset for the core compared to the cache makes any difference or whether these should always be set equal.  Intel XTU only lets you set these 2 registers equally.  Some users are convinced that going higher on the core really does make a difference during testing.  If this does work, it also seems like there is a certain point where going and making a really crazy request is ignored.  HWiNFO just reports what ThrottleStop is requesting.  It does not confirm how much of that request is being used or ignored.

For an example, if -100 mV Core and -100mV Cache is your default undervolt, perhaps -150mV Core and -100mV Cache is better.  Maybe -200mV Core and -100mV Cache is even better yet but at some point, maybe -300mV Core or -400mV Core and -100mV Cache might not show any improvement compared to the previous setting.  I do not have any documentation from Intel that confirms what would be best.  Maybe using different offsets does not change the actual voltage but perhaps it is tricking the processor into thinking that it is using less voltage.  This trick might allow more turbo boost or less throttling.  It is still a mystery.

To try to prove what is going on, you will need to do lots of testing.  I would start by using something consistent like the TS Bench test to put a constant load on the CPU.  While a long 1024M bench is in progress, leave the Cache offset voltage consistent and only adjust the Core offset voltage.  See if there is any difference in CPU speed or CPU temperature.  There is no problem doing voltage adjustments while the CPU is loaded.  It would be great to see someone prove this once and for all.  There are still lots of doubters.  According to Intel, these should be set equally.  On older CPU generations this seemed to be true but on some of the 8th Gen, maybe not.  Maybe independent adjustments are best.

In terms of performance, I would increase the Turbo Boost Long Power Max way beyond 25 and I would check the Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature.  Doing those two things on my daughter's Lenovo C930 made a huge difference to maximum performance.  Temperatures went through the roof but performance was much improved. 

Here is a CPUz benchmark to compare to.





Not too bad in Cinebench either after some ThrottleStop tweaking.





If you want to create a custom Lenovo version of ThrottleStop, just download and rename the next image to logo.png and copy that into your ThrottleStop folder.





No power limit throttling.  Just temperature throttling when it gets too hot.


----------



## biosys (Jun 28, 2019)

Thank you for the super quick reply - yes, its much clearer now. Btw I started with XTU and somehow the numbers didnt seem to stick. At most I could do about 80mV on core/cache with XTU, but the values reset after a restart and temp values were inconsistent. So then I switched to ThrottleStop, but I was using the benchmark test in XTU. XTU was reporting the mV request up to around 130mV core change and then it just ignored the values I put in. I was considering that the two programs may clash, and uninstalled XTU (it was a hassle to get it installed at all).     

I will have to test this further, but I can tell that at least for a while it really seemed that the core undervolting made a difference - I would say probably up to about 150 mV or so, as I was doing Cinebench after every round of 10 mV change. After that it just seemed like nothing was happening. OK, will definitely do more elaborate tests and I will update you! Probably it will take me a few weeks to get back to this, busy with projects :-(. 

I was doing a lot of oc'ing in my times on ABIT motherboards, but I have to admit that in the past 10 or so years I didnt't have time for it (apart from tweaking my son's computer). So it was fun trying to do some undervolting, but things have definitely changed  and my vocabulary & knowledge needs an update . Once again, thanks for the reply & your comments on the forum helped a lot to get going with ThrottleStop!
Will try your recommendations and a test on core/cache.
Best,


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 28, 2019)

Biosys said:


> At most I could do about 80mV on core/cache with XTU, but the values reset after a restart


That is the biggest problem with Intel XTU.  Values get reset and you are never sure if your undervolt is working or not.  People everywhere have mentioned this problem for years but as far as I know, it has still not been fixed.  Installing and trying to uninstall XTU can also be painful so I just don't bother testing it anymore.



Biosys said:


> I was considering that the two programs may clash


When running both programs at the same time, ThrottleStop is usually in control of the voltage.  XTU ignores when other programs make changes to the voltage registers.  It just assumes that it is the one and only program on the planet that can set these voltages.  I would not trust anything that XTU says while using ThrottleStop at the same time.  Uninstalling XTU was a wise choice.


----------



## Alkerion (Jul 21, 2019)

HI !

I've a Lenovo C930 with a 8550U cpu.

As my Laptop was really overheating I've decided to give a try to ThrottleStop.

I've followed the tutorial but I've some doubts regarding the undervolting.

I've set the CPU down to -500mV, CPU Cache -110mV, GPU -115mV.

Seems also hard to me to believe that the PC still works at -500mV, so I think TS is just not working.

Even at -500mV the CPU is going up to 3.4Ghz and temp rise to 95°C quite immediately and it start to throttling after 1s, slowing to ~2.4GHz and even slower.


I also have no idea how you reach a C0 of 0.3 as mine never go below 3, and I've nearly nothing installed on the PC (antivirus and very few other things requiring no CPU while idle).


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 22, 2019)

Alkerion said:


> Seems also hard to me to believe that the PC still works at -500mV, so I think TS is just not working.


TS definitely works.  Set the CPU Core and CPU Cache under volt to the same values.  Scroll up this page and read my June 28th post.









						Help Tweaking 8550u In ThrottleStop
					

Hello,  I was wondering if anyone who has experience with undervolting and squeezing max performance out of an 8550u could have a look at my settings. I have been running stable with these settings for a while now. Temps have been pretty good since I already repasted as well (might go back with...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Some people claim to have had success by using a slightly higher CPU Core offset compared to the CPU Cache.  This might only be possible on some CPUs (8750H) and not others.  They have also found that beyond a certain point, any additional CPU Core offset will be ignored.  I do not have access to an 8750H to prove this one way or the other.  On the 8550U I was using, I do not remember observing any benefit using different offsets so I set the CPU Core and CPU Cache offsets equally.

For the Intel GPU, you usually need to have the iGPU and the iGPU Unslice undervolted equally.  If you only undervolt the iGPU, this setting will probably be ignored.



Alkerion said:


> requiring no CPU while idle


What antivirus program are you using?  The C0% data that ThrottleStop reports is a very accurate measurement of what your CPU is doing.  If you cannot get the average below 3% when idle, you definitely have an inefficient program or two running in the background.  






It only takes one poorly written program to screw things up.  After installing the Adobe Creative Cloud on my daughter's C930, things went to crap real fast.  Open up the Task Manager click on the Details tab and then click on the CPU heading.  Have a good look there for what is running on your computer.

What benchmark are you running that is instantly sending your CPU up to 95°C?  The screenshot I posted shows that the TS Bench 64M test was 83% complete before thermal throttling kicked in.  Your room temperature might be significantly higher or your heatsink might not be attached as well.  If it was my laptop, I would replace the thermal paste and I would make sure the heatsink was square, snug and making full contact with the CPU.


----------



## Alkerion (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi Unclewebb,

Thanks for your reply, and for TS too.

Here are my actual settings :




I ran TS Bench 1024 and obtained a score of 189.3 with Performance settings. score 9.9 with 64.

I've replaced the thermal compound, now it doesn't throttle with 64 TS Bench.

What sound strange to me is that I never encountered any BSOD during all my tests, that's why I was thinking undervolting wasn't working.

My biggest concern with this PC is overheating when using it while connected to AC plug, PC case temp rise up to 53°C.
Issue I hope to solve with TS.
With actual settings and new thermal compound I'm not at 47°C, better, but still too warm for the case.

Something strange is that in w10 power settings only Balanced is available, and lot of options are unavailable.

I use Bitdefender, with Dashlane, Logitech Option and SnagIt running on background (using 01 CPU sometimes).

CPU usage on idle show only these as using more CPU :
dwm.exe
System interupts
WmiPrvSE.exe
svchost.exe


Thanks and best regards


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2019)

Alkerion said:


> I've replaced the thermal compound, now it doesn't throttle with 64 TS Bench.


That is good to know.  I should probably do the same but my daughter does not run any demanding software so I have not yet bothered.

Why are you using Clock Modulation with it set to 75%?  I would either reduce the turbo power limits or reduce the turbo ratio limits if you want to slow your CPU down or reduce its maximum power consumption.  Clock modulation is not a smooth way to slow a CPU down.

For maximum performance, I highly recommend checking the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits feature.  You will need to first download RwDrv.zip from Mega and copy the RwDrv.sys file into your ThrottleStop folder to use this feature.









						MEGA
					

MEGA provides free cloud storage with convenient and powerful always-on privacy. Claim your free 20GB now




					mega.nz
				




Intel says their CPUs can safely run up to 100°C.  In a small and light laptop, with this CPU fully unlocked, high temperatures will be the result.  The CPU will thermal throttle if it needs to regardless of how you have ThrottleStop setup so no worries.  If your laptop is burning through your lap then reduce your turbo power limits.

Windows 10 hides some of the power profiles but they are still there.  To access the Windows High Performance power profile, open up a command prompt and type in this.

*powercfg /s SCHEME_MIN*

To go back to the Balanced profile, type in this command.

*powercfg /s SCHEME_BALANCED*

On a laptop, open the Control Panel - Power Options and at the lower left you should see Windows Mobility Center.  This should also give you access to the High Performance power profile without having to play around with command prompt and the powercfg command.

I prefer using the High Performance power profile and then I can adjust the Speed Shift EPP value in ThrottleStop to control the CPU.  If you are using the Windows Balanced profile, there is a good chance that Windows is in control of the EPP setting and what you enter into ThrottleStop for EPP is being ignored.  Open up the FIVR window and have a look at what is being reported in the top right monitoring table for EPP.  The EPP value in that table is what the CPU is actually using in real time.  If this value does not agree with what you are requesting on the main screen of ThrottleStop, that means Windows is in charge of EPP.  Do not bother checking or adjusting the Speed Shift EPP setting in ThrottleStop if Windows is in control of EPP.

If you did not see a BSOD when testing, that is a good thing.  It means you have a CPU that you can probably undervolt a little further.  Every CPU is unique.  No one can tell you how far you can go unless you do some hands on testing.  Reduce the CPU Core and CPU Cache equally in small steps if you want to go further.  You might be getting close to the limit.  Watch for errors in the TS Bench test.  If you see any errors, you have gone too far so back off a little.



Alkerion said:


> (using 01 CPU sometimes)


Look at the C0% numbers in the picture you posted compared to the picture I posted.  If your laptop was idle, there is more going on in the background than needs to be going on.  High C0% when supposedly idle can significantly reduce battery run time.  Open up the C State data.  Cores should be spending 99% of their time in the low power C7 state when your laptop is idle.


----------



## Alkerion (Jul 23, 2019)

Hi !

I finally got my first BSOD with CPU settings at -150mV, and screen artifacts with -130mV on System Agent. GPU at -60mV and it's still running fine.

Thanks for the trick to recover high Perf, and you was right, in Balanced W10 set the EPP at 178, in High Perf it take the one I set in TS.

I've also removed the Clock Modulation settings and changed the Turbo ratio as suggested.

Now with my settings, in Performance mode, under TS Bench 256 there is no throttling until ~80% of the test, and I obtained a pretty good score of ~40.

Could you please let me know why the result is sometimes green, sometimes red ?

How to know if there is errors during TS Bench ?

Regards


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2019)

I noticed that EPP was set to 178 in the monitoring table in one of your screenshots.  That is too high.  Windows typically sets this to 128 but on some CPUs, running some apps, a setting of 128 has proven to reduce maximum performance.  I like setting EPP to 80 which is similar to how the Windows Balanced power profile worked in previous operating systems.  The advantage with Speed Shift is that it gives better off idle performance when setup correctly.    

In the TS Bench, a result displayed in green just means you have set a new record.  A result in red means you did not set a record.  Green is good.  Red, not quite so good.  If you have errors during this test, instead of a final time being displayed, the TS Bench result will show 5 Errors or however many it found.  Some users have discovered that the TS Bench will start to show errors right around the time they have found a maximum safe under volt.  Some users have thought that errors in the TS Bench can be ignored.  A day or two later, they tell me about a BSOD and then I can say, "See, told you so!"  Errors are always bad.


----------



## morrowindmemes (Dec 29, 2019)

Hello unclewebb i want to consult a thing or two about undervolting my 8550U. First of all im very beginner to these thing. I even didnt heard Throttlestop a day ago. Anyway iim just going to ask you some questions. As i see everyone in this thread use 8550U and get 25-44 W package power but mine is only 15W at peak and when i look at intel's website about this processor. Intel says TDP to this processor is 15W and Configurable TDP is 25W. What that means and how you guys get 44W package power its nearly the double of the Up TDP of what intel said. By the way i made some adjustments through Throttlestop here is the screenshots:







Could you please tell me if something is wrong about these adjustments. Thank you.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 29, 2019)

The Set Multiplier function is not used when Speed Shift is enabled so do not check Set Multiplier. In the TPL window you have Speed Shift Max set to 28 when it should be set to 40. Are you doing this deliberately? This kills CPU performance. Some users do stuff like this on purpose to reduce heat.

Who makes your laptop? Many manufacturers lock their laptops down so they cannot go beyond 15 Watts long term. Some leave all of the various power limits unlocked so an 8th Gen U CPU can run indefinitely more than 100% above its rated TDP. You have to do lots of hands on research before buying a U series laptop. The rated TDP or CPU model number can be meaningless.

Try setting the TDP Level Control back to default which is 0.


----------



## morrowindmemes (Dec 29, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> The Set Multiplier function is not used when Speed Shift is enabled so do not check Set Multiplier. In the TPL window you have Speed Shift Max set to 28 when it should be set to 40. Are you doing this deliberately? This kills CPU performance. Some users do stuff like this on purpose to reduce heat.
> 
> Who makes your laptop? Many manufacturers lock their laptops down so they cannot go beyond 15 Watts long term. Some leave all of the various power limits unlocked so an 8th Gen U CPU can run indefinitely more than 100% above its rated TDP. You have to do lots of hands on research before buying a U series laptop. The rated TDP or CPU model number can be meaningless.
> 
> Try setting the TDP Level Control back to default which is 0.


No i wasnt doing these deliberately. I just made something from what i've seen from the above posts. I bought it long ago. It's a Asus UX461UN very very lighweight laptop and much more thinner than a laptop on the market i bought it to play light games and surfing the net. So you say i shouldnt think about TDP because it can be near to limitless and  here is the  screenshot after your recommendations:                                       


İt got mucher higher score  but it got to 96C degree in no time thats nothing to fear right?
By the way i didnt get BSOD from starting.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 29, 2019)

Asus set the thermal throttling (PROCHOT) temperature to 96C. Are you still being limited to 15W when running the TS Bench test? Probably not. Open up Limit Reasons while the bench is running. It will show you why your CPU is throttling. A screenshot of TS or a log file while your CPU is loaded tells way more than a screenshot while your CPU is idle.

Your first core is a lot hotter.  That makes it a good candidate for some new thermal paste


----------



## morrowindmemes (Dec 29, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Asus set the thermal throttling (PROCHOT) temperature to 96C. Are you still being limited to 15W when running the TS Bench test? Probably not. Open up Limit Reasons while the bench is running. It will show you why your CPU is throttling. A screenshot of TS or a log file while your CPU is loaded tells way more than a screenshot while your CPU is idle.


No right now  Package Power rised up to 34W.

So everything is okay as far as i understand. I opened a game and all core boost was 3.7-3.9 which is splendid i think. my only question is right now can i do something similar to the gpu (MX150) Asus kept its temperature at 75C. It always runs at %100 when needed so maybe there isnt any and Is it totally safe to use laptop in this way cause its much better right now and i dont want to retun back to old.

By the way i adjusted core offset to 80mw and cache to 70mw.


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 29, 2019)

34 Watts is splendid compared to 15 Watts. These CPUs are amazing when the power limits are not locked. 

I am not a GPU expert so not sure what is possible with that.

Will your laptop be safe at its new, much higher, TDP? No one in any forum can guarantee you anything. When not stress testing, you will probably be OK but you are on your own if your laptop blows up.


----------



## morrowindmemes (Dec 29, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> 34 Watts is splendid compared to 15 Watts. These CPUs are amazing when the power limits are not locked.
> 
> I am not a GPU expert so not sure what is possible with that.
> 
> Will your laptop be safe at its new, much higher, TDP? No one in any forum can guarantee you anything. When not stress testing, you will probably be OK but you are on your own if your laptop blows up.


OK i get it. Its up to my user experince from now on. About Thermal paste i know what should i do when applying a thermal paste step by step from youtube but i havent done any job like this before and i dont have the braveness to do. Lets say i didnt replaced the thermal paste using the cpu at that high temperatures harm a lot? Or should i go back until i change it.

By the way the first core  has seen 99C in game and  others seen like 97-98 if its really high shouldnt i limit the package power?


----------



## unclewebb (Dec 29, 2019)

Intel considers any temperature under 100C to be a "safe operating temperature". 

Does it really matter whether your CPU thermal throttles or power limit throttles? Probably not. The main purpose of power limit throttling is to create different CPUs for different market segments. Low power CPUs also keeps the  bulk of their target market happy because they run nice and cool. For enthusiasts, there is not much point. The  built in thermal limit cannot be changed with software so your CPU will be protected that way,


----------



## morrowindmemes (Dec 29, 2019)

unclewebb said:


> Intel considers any temperature under 100C to be a "safe operating temperature".
> 
> Does it really matter whether your CPU thermal throttles or power limit throttles? Probably not. The main purpose of power limit throttling is to create different CPUs for different market segments. Low power CPUs also keeps the  bulk of their target market happy because they run nice and cool. For enthusiasts, there is not much point. The  built in thermal limit cannot be changed with software so your CPU will be protected that way,


If you say so im going to use it in this way with a trackpad cause as i said i dont have the braveness to change the thermal paste. Thank you so much for your help. You are amazing.


----------



## veryh2o (Feb 27, 2020)

Hi Unclewebb,

I also have a C930 and I have been reading this thread for a few days and try to tweak my throttlestop.  it seems that the more I tweak my throttlestop the worse my system gets.  now I can't even run TS bench without my system freezing?!  I have turnoff throttlestop cuz I am afraid of it freezing my system.  please help.  tks


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 27, 2020)

ThrottleStop is not freezing your system. You are freezing your system because the offset voltages that you are trying to use are too big for your CPU. Every CPU is unique. It is not a good idea to copy voltage settings.

What sort of stability testing have you done at -100mV? Can you pass a 1 Thread TS Bench test with 0 errors as well as a full load test? Both tests are important.

You are not stable at -100mV so go back to -50mV for core and cache. Leave the Intel GPU at 0 until you know how much voltage your CPU needs.

The long turbo power limit should be set less than or equal to the short power limit. Use a small number for long and a big number for short. Your settings are reversed.

Do not use the Intel Power Balance feature. There is no need to use this if your power limits are unlocked.


----------



## veryh2o (Feb 28, 2020)

I saw everyone with i7-8550u were doing at -100mV or above, so I thought my system will be ok at that level. 

I ran prime95 and it was ok in the beginning with my current -100mV, but the more turbo power limit I tweaked and less stable my system becomes.  can you check again if my turbo power limit setting is ok now?

Yes I have follow your previous thread to set the power feather to hi power instead of balance following your previous thread.

Thanks for helping out!

UncleWebb,

I lower my current to -50mV and iGPU to 0, and still have issues?  Is it something wrong with my computer?


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 28, 2020)

What sort of issues?  Are you getting errors when benchmark testing?  Is your computer still crashing?  BSOD?  If your computer is not stable at an undervolt of -50 mV then I guess you will have to try 0 mV and start from there.  At default voltage, every CPU should be 100% stable.


----------



## satipler (Feb 28, 2020)

I am having bad throttling issues too plz help

My throttling is bad and I don't really know what I'm doing on throttlestop even after reading everything I could. Plus I locked the settings by accident in the TPL tab so I'm in a bad spot rn.

This is the forum where my attached images are unclewebb

I have a reasonably stable setup now but I have a lot of limits popping up when I do a TS Bench or am in games. Looking at my settings can anyone help me resolve all these issues?


----------



## veryh2o (Feb 29, 2020)

Unclewebb, I ram throttlestop TS bench and prime 95. C930 didn't freeze, BSOD or anything, just temp got real high, and most of the limit lights turn on.  Is this normal?





unclewebb said:


> What sort of issues?  Are you getting errors when benchmark testing?  Is your computer still crashing?  BSOD?  If your computer is not stable at an undervolt of -50 mV then I guess you will have to try 0 mV and start from there.  At default voltage, every CPU should be 100% stable.


----------



## unclewebb (Feb 29, 2020)

veryh2o said:


> Is this normal?


Sort of.  Your laptop is thermal throttling.  The heatsink and fan are not capable of cooling the CPU.  When fully unlocked, the 8550U is a beastly CPU.  If you want more performance, you need to improve cooling.  Better thermal paste or some other engineering magic might help your CPU run faster, longer before throttling begins.


----------



## veryh2o (Mar 1, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Sort of.  Your laptop is thermal throttling.  The heatsink and fan are not capable of cooling the CPU.  When fully unlocked, the 8550U is a beastly CPU.  If you want more performance, you need to improve cooling.  Better thermal paste or some other engineering magic might help your CPU run faster, longer before throttling begins.



open the laptop and paste a new thermo paste on cpu and gpu is way over my head.  I am not sure if I am capable of doing that.  I have already spent many many hours just to try to figure out throttlestop.  I think I will just try to tweak more with throttlestop just to satisfy my curiosity.  I don't need more performance from the cpu since C930 doesn't have a dedicated GPU so practically no games that can be played on this laptop.  

thanks Unclewebb for helping out.


----------



## FIROGR (May 4, 2020)

Hello! I have Lenovo T480 laptop with i7-8550u processor. I use that laptop for Java coding and World of Warcraft with external GPU RTX 2070 Super. Last one gives me some problem with FPS.
FPS is great on WoW in situations where there is not so much players fps is around 140-200. On situations where is lots of other players (raids) fps drops to 30-50fps.
What I have looked on resource monitor game is getting more CPU demanding on those scenarios where is lots of players. In these cases CPU usage is around 40-50% so its not so bad. The thing what matters on those heavy scenarios is CPU’s GHz. So is it possible to rise CPU clocks to around 3.8-4.0GHz with 40-50% CPU load?
What kind off Throttlestop settings you recommend for this kind of scenario?

Edit1: My goal is to maintain high CPU clocks under 30-55% load.

Edit2: I undervolted cpu 100mW and took power limit to 45W. When I ran these test I faced thermal throtling. Well I wanted to know how fast this machine can go with out thermal throtling...
I used vacuum cleaner to cool that poor laptop  Well there is resaults on this pic.




Power limit didn't go beyond 40.3W and maximum clocks were about 3,7GHz. I canot get beyond 3,7GHz even with 50% cpu load and with out therlmal throttling.What prevents my processor from going over 3,7GHz with 50% CPU load?

Edit3: Well I answer for my self if some1 else is looking for answers. I7-8550u is not so good for gaming because all core max turbo is 3,7GHz https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/core_i7/i7-8550u
I7-8650u would be much better because it have 3,9GHz all core boost https://en.wikichip.org/wiki/intel/core_i7/i7-8650u


----------



## justinsiauzj (May 8, 2020)

Hey guys,
There is something really weird about my undervolt or change in settings in throttlestop and I don't seem to know how to fix it. You see my cpu sometimes would run a pretty consistent  3.7mhz but at the same time it will also bottleneck really hard sometimes down to 1.8 ghz. Can someone give me a fix because it is really really annoying when my cpu sometimes throttles really hard.


----------



## Caring1 (May 8, 2020)

justinsiauzj said:


> Hey guys,
> There is something really weird about my undervolt or change in settings in throttlestop and I don't seem to know how to fix it. You see my cpu sometimes would run a pretty consistent  3.7mhz but at the same time it will also bottleneck really hard sometimes down to 1.8 ghz. Can someone give me a fix because it is really really annoying when my cpu sometimes throttles really hard.


List all specifications and model numbers, and include screenshots of Throttlestop settings please.


----------



## justinsiauzj (May 8, 2020)

HP 14-cf0043tx
i7 8550u
Radeon 530
8gb DDR4 Ram
Adata XPG SX6000 lite SSD
Running windows version 1909



Caring1 said:


> List all specifications and model numbers, and include screenshots of Throttlestop settings please.


I also realized something very odd about my laptop. Whenever I shut down and reboot my system, it will throttle at 1.8ghz(base clock) but whenever I restart my system it doesn't throttle as hard.

this is what happens when the laptop throttles extremely hard.


----------



## unclewebb (May 8, 2020)

You have Speed Shift enabled (SST) so do not check the Set Multiplier box. These two CPU control methods are not compatible. Clear the Set Multiplier box.

Your screenshot shows a black dot beside the word Throttle and it shows power consumption at 8.3 Watts so it is definitely throttling. Open up the Limit Reasons window. You should see at least one of the indicators in that window glowing red. Post a screenshot that includes Limit Reasons when throttling.

You definitely need to check the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits setting. That might help but with a HP laptop with a low power U series CPU, there are no guarantees.


----------



## justinsiauzj (May 9, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> You have Speed Shift enabled (SST) so do not check the Set Multiplier box. These two CPU control methods are not compatible. Clear the Set Multiplier box.
> 
> Your screenshot shows a black dot beside the word Throttle and it shows power consumption at 8.3 Watts so it is definitely throttling. Open up the Limit Reasons window. You should see at least one of the indicators in that window glowing red. Post a screenshot that includes Limit Reasons when throttling.
> 
> You definitely need to check the FIVR - Disable and Lock Turbo Power Limits setting. That might help but with a HP laptop with a low power U series CPU, there are no guarantees.


Hey uncleweb,
Thank you so much for the fix. Right now I've tested it this did the trick as my CPU doesn't throttle down to 1.8ghz anymore. I appreciate your help.



justinsiauzj said:


> Hey uncleweb,
> Thank you so much for the fix. Right now I've tested it this did the trick as my CPU doesn't throttle down to 1.8ghz anymore. I appreciate your help.



**edit**
it is sort of fixed but sometimes it will throttle again at 1.8ghz. Could this be some driver error?


----------



## unclewebb (May 9, 2020)

Your screenshot shows your 15 Watt CPU is running at 35 Watts. That looks pretty good to me. If your expectations are to run a low power 15W CPU at more than 100% beyond its rated TDP and you would like to do this indefinitely, you might have to adjust your expectations. Some laptops are capable of doing crazy stuff like that but many are not.



justinsiauzj said:


> Could this be some driver error?


Definitely not. Intel's H series of CPUs have a 45W TDP rating. If you needed that level of performance, you should have bought a laptop with one of them.

If you are using your laptop for games, turn on the Log File option in ThrottleStop and go play a game for 15 minutes or longer. When you are done, exit the game and exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. It will be located in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach that information to your next post and I will have a look at it.


----------



## FrOZeNGuN (May 10, 2020)

Hey I have a hp laptop i7 8565u 8th gen AND it throotles too much and the heat IS too high idk what settings i should try + i have every 1 minute drop fps in games and freezing and Mhz drops from 3.6 to 330 or 1.100  This is my seeting Plz help Im not a professionel on those things .


----------



## unclewebb (May 10, 2020)

The 8565U is a low power CPU. It has a 15W TDP rating. Intel designs these CPUs so they throttle on a regular basis. They are not designed to provide consistent, long term, performance. They can be terrible CPUs for gaming. An H series CPU with a 45W TDP rating is a better choice for gaming.

Your ThrottleStop settings look great. Some HP laptops will ignore your ThrottleStop turbo power settings and will reduce the power down to the 15W level. It is a 15W processor so this is normal for these CPUs. If this is happening, there is nothing you can do to fix that problem.

You can turn on the Log File option and play a game for at least 15 minutes. This will create a record of your CPU performance. If there are some bad throttling problems, this will show up in the log file. After you are finished testing, exit your game and then exit ThrottleStop. You will find a log file in the ThrottleStop / Logs folder. Attach that file to your next post and I will have a look at it.


----------



## FrOZeNGuN (May 10, 2020)

Okey i will see btw itried my undervolt cpu settings and with -170mhz my games crash after 2 3 minute of playing So can u give me some good settings in overall and i will make the test of 15 min BTW I HAVE SOME BAD LATENCY and micro stutters so there is a fix for it ? + give me some good settings for TPL TY for responding


----------



## justinsiauzj (May 11, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Your screenshot shows your 15 Watt CPU is running at 35 Watts. That looks pretty good to me. If your expectations are to run a low power 15W CPU at more than 100% beyond its rated TDP and you would like to do this indefinitely, you might have to adjust your expectations. Some laptops are capable of doing crazy stuff like that but many are not.
> 
> 
> Definitely not. Intel's H series of CPUs have a 45W TDP rating. If you needed that level of performance, you should have bought a laptop with one of them.
> ...


Hey uncleweb here is the log files for my laptop. I was playing csgo and do note that i did a benchmark at the beginning of the log file.


----------



## unclewebb (May 11, 2020)

justinsiauzj said:


> it is sort of fixed but sometimes it will throttle again at 1.8 GHz


There is not a single instance in the log file of your CPU running at 1.8 GHz. If you see this speed on screen while in game, ignore this info because it is not true. Go by what the log file is telling you for CPU speed.

Your CPU spends most of the time over 3.0 GHz. CPU temperatures slowly increase into the 90°C to 95°C range. There might be a little more performance left in your CPU but you will need to improve your cooling first. There is no point in raising your power limits and trying to go faster when you are already on the edge of thermal throttling.


----------



## FrOZeNGuN (May 11, 2020)

@unclewebb  this is the log file and this is the settings I used What i should do ?!


----------



## unclewebb (May 11, 2020)

The log file shows your CPU is reaching 95°C, 96°C, 97°C. Your laptop is set to thermal throttle and slow down at those temperatures. Power consumption when this happens is only 17 W and the CPU is only half loaded. That means the cooling solution on your laptop is completely inadequate. It can barely maintain this performance level and there is no room to make adjustments to go beyond this performance level. The Nvidia GPU is also very hot at 90°C so it might have reached its maximum thermal throttling temperature too.



FrOZeNGuN said:


> What i should do?


You should trade your laptop in for one with better cooling or you should be happy with the performance you are presently getting out of it. The 8565U is a 15W CPU and you are getting just slightly more than that out of it. Some laptops can go way beyond their rated TDP without reaching the thermal throttling limits. Your laptop cannot.


----------



## FrOZeNGuN (May 12, 2020)

Ok ty


----------



## Tommah (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello, everyone,

i have a ThinkPad T480s with Nvidia MX150 and an i7 8550U, both hanging on a heatpipe with fan. The T480s is very compact in design, so I often have to deal with almost 100° under load. I had exchanged thermal paste for a MX2.
Over Intel XTU I set the offset to -0,100mv, Turbo Boost Short Power Max from 44W to 22W, so I can reach max 75 to 80 degrees
Unfortunately the settings are not applied at autostart, so my first attempts with Throttlestop.

How do the settings from the BIOS for Battery safer and performance play a role here?

Thanks


----------



## ereko (Jul 13, 2020)

Tommah said:


> Hello, everyone,
> 
> i have a ThinkPad T480s with Nvidia MX150 and an i7 8550U, both hanging on a heatpipe with fan. The T480s is very compact in design, so I often have to deal with almost 100° under load. I had exchanged thermal paste for a MX2.
> Over Intel XTU I set the offset to -0,100mv, Turbo Boost Short Power Max from 44W to 22W, so I can reach max 75 to 80 degrees
> ...


Remove XTU and cpu & cachce have to be same in this model I think. Also remove PP0 lock, raise your turbo ratio limits and enable speedsift at start.


----------



## Tommah (Jul 13, 2020)

I cannot deactivate PP0 lock.
I have uninstalled XTU.
changed cache also to -0,106mv
speedshift should be activ

Turbo ratio limits were at 44, so the part got very warm quite fast. Is there a recommendation here?


----------



## ereko (Jul 13, 2020)

Tommah said:


> I cannot deactivate PP0 lock.
> I have uninstalled XTU.
> changed cache also to -0,106mv
> speedshift should be activ
> ...


Change that speedsift 128 to 0. Also iccmax to max and remove speedstep x.



ereko said:


> Turbo ratio limits were at 44, so the part got very warm quite fast. Is there a recommendation here?


Sorry my fault that turbo ratio limits. I mean turbo ratio power limits. Put something like 50 there and test.


----------



## Tommah (Jul 13, 2020)

BatteryProfile: 
Speedshift to 0 = Done
iccmax to 255,75
removed speedstep x.

Performance:
same settings (tdp 30, stock was 44)

Log with TS Bench up to 98°, room temp around 25°


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2020)

Tommah said:


> I often have to deal with almost 100° under load


Intel designed your CPU so it can run reliably at up to 100°C. If you want it to run at 80°C you can do that but you are going to have to sacrifice maximum performance.

Open up the Options window and see if PROCHOT Offset is unlocked. If you do not see a lock icon, set PROCHOT Offset to 20 and your CPU will reach a maximum temperature of 80°C (100°C - 20°C offset). At this point it will thermal throttle and slow down so it does not exceed 80°C.

The other method is to reduce your turbo power limits. The 8550U is a 15W processor. If your cooling solution is only good enough for 20W then set the long term turbo power limit to 20W. This will sacrifice performance but will help prevent your laptop from getting so hot.

Be very clear on exactly what you want. You should be able to set ThrottleStop up to fix your problem. Just keep in mind that you cannot use ThrottleStop to turn a heatsink engineered for 20W into a heatsink capable of dissipating 40W.

Edit - I just noticed that you have one of these Lenovo laptops that is changing the PROCHOT Offset value on the fly. This is forcing your CPU down to 400 MHz. I would definitely use ThrottleStop and lock the PROCHOT Offset value to 3. Intel recommends 0 but 3 should be OK. Forcing thermal throttling at 65°C is a really stupid thing for Lenovo to be doing. A laptop that only runs at 400 MHz in 2020 is unusable. I have a 12 year old Core 2 Duo laptop in my closet that runs 5 times faster than that.


----------



## Tommah (Jul 13, 2020)

Thanks for your help! Changed my PROCHOT Offset to 3, so max 97°
Played around withe my TP from 20/40/44 
Used Cinebench R20 for my last Log, max 3200Mhz up to 97°


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2020)

@Tommah - You have to check the "Lock PROCHOT Offset" feature or else the Lenovo software running on your computer is going to try to change this value. Locking this in the Options window is the most efficient way to handle this problem. Once this is locked, ThrottleStop does not need to continuously check to see if this value has changed. To unlock this register, clear the Lock PROCHOT Offset box and then you will have to reboot to clear this CPU register.

Is your laptop running better? With a better heatsink, these CPUs are capable of so much more. When fully loaded, you are losing over 500 MHz due to poor thermal design. My daughter's Lenovo C930 with the same processor loves to party, until it gets too hot.



http://imgur.com/eo0J744


Edit - One problem I see is that your Nvidia GPU is constantly active. Most laptops use Nvidia Optimus so the Nvidia GPU goes dormant when it is not needed. Make sure you are not running any software in the background that is using your Nvidia GPU. Turning off the Nvidia GPU can help reduce battery power consumption. ThrottleStop GPU monitoring allows my Nvidia GPU to sleep. Some other monitoring apps might be preventing this. On my laptop when Optimus is working correctly, ThrottleStop shows this.



http://imgur.com/c64ofzZ


Edit - If you want a special Lenovo version of ThrottleStop, download this image, rename it logo.png and copy logo.png into your ThrottleStop folder.


----------



## ereko (Jul 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @Tommah - You have to check the "Lock PROCHOT Offset" feature or else the Lenovo software running on your computer is going to try to change this value. Locking this in the Options window is the most efficient way to handle this problem. Once this is locked, ThrottleStop does not need to continuously check to see if this value has changed. To unlock this register, clear the Lock PROCHOT Offset box and then you will have to reboot to clear this CPU register.
> 
> Is your laptop running better? With a better heatsink, these CPUs are capable of so much more. When fully loaded, you are losing over 500 MHz due to poor thermal design. My daughter's Lenovo C930 with the same processor loves to party, until it gets too hot.
> 
> ...


I want to ask one question. Do you leave speedstep checked @unclewebb ?


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2020)

@ereko - If Speed Shift is enabled (SST in green), having the older SpeedStep enabled or disabled seems to make no difference. I usually leave SpeedStep enabled. Mostly a force of habit. No need to do so if Speed Shift  is enabled. The SpeedStep related CPU MHz control registers are not used if Speed Shift is enabled.


----------



## ereko (Jul 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @ereko - If Speed Shift is enabled, having the older SpeedStep enabled or disabled seems to make zero difference. I usually leave SpeedStep enabled. Mostly a force of habit. No need to do so if Speed Shift (SST in green) is enabled.


Ok. Thanks for the answer and for the lenovo logo


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2020)

@ereko - It seems to make people happy when they can disable SpeedStep. Desktop enthusiasts always recommend doing this so I left this option unlocked. The SpeedStep box should be disabled once Speed Shift is enabled because SpeedStep does not do anything, checked or unchecked.

The funny thing about SpeedStep is that many Asus desktop boards built during the last decade have a BIOS option that allows users to disable SpeedStep. After you do this, when you boot up and check the SpeedStep CPU register, you will find that this BIOS option is fake and it does not do anything. Whether you enable or disable SpeedStep in the BIOS, Asus decided that it would be a good idea to leave SpeedStep enabled within the CPU. Less problems with CPUs getting stuck at a low speed with no way to increase the speed if SpeedStep is disabled. I assume they did this to reduce the number of complaints.

With older CPUs or with computers that do not use Speed Shift Technology, there is no reason to disable SpeedStep. With SpeedStep enabled, if you want your CPU to run at full speed when it is idle, all you need to do is set the Windows power profile so the minimum and maximum processor state are both at 100%. This is the default setting for the Windows High Performance power profile.

The default size for logo.png is 230x90 so you can create your own custom version of ThrottleStop. 
There are quite a few new customization options coming to the next version of ThrottleStop.



http://imgur.com/H7Isuop


----------



## Tommah (Jul 13, 2020)

I changed now the "Global Settings" GPU from Automatic to Internal GPU, Games or Photoshop to Nvidia GPU (GPU Settings)
I do not have a Tweak-Software from Lenovo, just Lenovo Vantage for Updates, BIOS-Settings and my Windows Energy-Setting.

Nothing can be improved on the heatspreader/Fan. The part was simply built very compactly by Lenovo, had I known that at the time, I would have saved the money and taken the i5. It weighs little and is very thin, well suited for the university. 

Im still confused about Turbo Boost Long and Short Power max: should i set both to 30? Up to 40?

Now i have to figure out how to load my profiles automaticlly from the windows 10 start.


----------



## ereko (Jul 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @ereko - It seems to make people happy when they can disable SpeedStep. Desktop enthusiasts always recommend doing this so I left this option unlocked. The SpeedStep box should be disabled once Speed Shift is enabled because SpeedStep does not do anything, checked or unchecked.
> 
> The funny thing about SpeedStep is that many Asus desktop boards built during the last decade have a BIOS option that allows users to disable SpeedStep. After you do this, when you boot up and check the SpeedStep CPU register, you will find that this BIOS option is fake and it does not do anything. Whether you enable or disable SpeedStep in the BIOS, Asus decided that it would be a good idea to leave SpeedStep enabled within the CPU. Less problems with CPUs getting stuck at a low speed with no way to increase the speed if SpeedStep is disabled. I assume they did this to reduce the number of complaints.
> 
> ...


Can you make black / dark logo for the notification area? Im using cpu temp because its black, but would be great if I can change it to black. Because everything else is allready


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2020)

@Tommah - Intel's U series of CPUs come with a 15W TDP rating. I am sure the engineers that designed the heatsink were told to build a heatsink that could handle a 15W CPU. It is perfectly capable of that. It is not capable of allowing maximum performance from a 8550U CPU. These CPUs are beasts when fully unlocked but you need a large and thick cooler to take advantage of this performance.



Tommah said:


> should i set both to 30? Up to 40?


It really does not matter. Whether your CPU power limit throttles or thermal throttles, it is the same thing. Either way, it will have to slow down to protect itself from damage. I prefer using high power limits and just let thermal throttling take care of things. Intel thermal throttling has worked great for 15 years.

The only reason power limits were created was so Intel could create different CPUs from the exact same CPU. It was mostly a marketing decision. Do you want a 15W CPU for $100 or how about a 25W CPU for $150? Good deal? It turns out that by adjusting the power limits, Intel can sell the exact same thing to two different markets.



ereko said:


> Can you make black logo for the notification area?


Not sure I understand. If the Notification Area is black, just change the CPU text color to something that is not black so you can see it.



http://imgur.com/eyxnddV


----------



## ereko (Jul 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @Tommah - Intel's U series of CPUs come with a 15W TDP rating. I am sure the engineers that designed the heatsink were told to build a heatsink that could handle a 15W CPU. It is perfectly capable of that. It is not capable of allowing maximum performance from a 8550U CPU. These CPUs are beasts when fully unlocked but you need a large and thick cooler to take advantage of this performance.
> 
> 
> It really does not matter. Whether your CPU power limit throttles or thermal throttles, it is the same thing. Either way, it will have to slow down to protect itself from damage. I prefer using high power limits and just let thermal throttling take care of things. Intel thermal throttling has worked great for 15 years.
> ...


I know I can change temp to black but I want to change the origal color to black.  I know this is just bul@$$...


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 13, 2020)

ereko said:


> I want to change the origal color to black.


Now I understand. I will put some black notification area icons on the things to maybe do list. Maybe.


----------



## ereko (Jul 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Now I understand. I will put some black notification area icons on the things to maybe do list. Maybe.




I know it seems really autistic, but I like it simple in everything. Although the temperature does not change very often  Great software anyway


----------



## Tommah (Jul 14, 2020)

After adjusting the settings yesterday, SnowRunner was almost unplayable for me. It plays in slow motion, max 20 frames, despite the active MX150.

CPU clock was kept at about 3600MHz, but if I play the game without ThrottleStop, it runs smoothly with about 60 frames and low settings. However, my CPU jumps up to around 2500 MHz without active ThrottleStop.

Strange


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 14, 2020)

Tommah said:


> SnowRunner was almost unplayable for me


If you have made multiple adjustments in the BIOS or by using ThrottleStop, it will be difficult to find out what is causing the problem. Go back to default settings. Delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file, reboot and start again. Do some baseline testing with ThrottleStop. Turn on the Log File option so you have a record of how your laptop performs without any tweaks. After that, adjust one thing at a time. If gaming performance goes from 60 FPS to 20 FPS, you will have some idea of what is causing the problem.

The ThrottleStop log file will show what speed your CPU and Nvidia GPU are running at and if there are any throttling problems. Post some log files if you want me to have a look.



ereko said:


> I know this is just bul@$$...


I kind of like the look of the new and improved black notification area icon.


----------



## ereko (Jul 14, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> If you have made multiple adjustments in the BIOS or by using ThrottleStop, it will be difficult to find out what is causing the problem. Go back to default settings. Delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file, reboot and start again. Do some baseline testing with ThrottleStop. Turn on the Log File option so you have a record of how your laptop performs without any tweaks. After that, adjust one thing at a time. If gaming performance goes from 60 FPS to 20 FPS, you will have some idea of what is causing the problem.
> 
> The ThrottleStop log file will show what speed your CPU and Nvidia GPU are running at and if there are any throttling problems. Post some log files if you want me to have a look.
> 
> ...


PERFECT


----------



## salif (Jul 23, 2020)

hello. I have a Lenovo 330s with an i7 8550U and I have been trying to adjust the values in throttlestop in order to get more CPU performance. With the values set like the screenshoots, I get a good improvement in performence of my cpu. In cinebench R15, the results boost's from 530cd~560cd to 620cd~650cd. But for some time  I've seen a weird situation happen to cpu. When i am running a benchmark, randomly, the cpu stays in is base clock, 1.8 Ghz (with or without power adapter conected) and the turbo boost does'nt engage or if engages only peaks the turbo boost power and the turbo frequency for an instant. because of this the results on benchmarks when this happens has too poor, like, for example, 350cd in cinebench R15. If I remove the power adapter (if connected) or plug the power adapter (else if does'nt connected) when I see this happening, imidiatly, the cpu engage the turbo boost and performes normaly. this is happening for a while (about half a year) even before I install throtlestop and change the values. Wath could it be? The values that I set on Throttlestop seems good or there is anything that i can change to reduce temperatures or improve the results?
thanks


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2020)

Most modern laptops enable Speed Shift in the BIOS. If you are having some CPU speed control issues, this could be part of the problem. It is not enabled. 

In the TPL window, enable Speed Shift and push apply. Set the Min to 1 and the Max to 40 and push OK. On the main screen, you should see SST in green. Check the Speed Shift EPP box and click on where it says 128. You can edit the EPP value. Set EPP to 0 for maximum performance. If you want your CPU to slow down when lightly loaded, set EPP to 80.

I would upgrade to Cinebench R20. It is a more demanding test compared to the previous version. Open up Limit Reasons so you can keep an eye on things while Cinebench R20 is running. Anything lighting up in red? You have a powerful CPU but most of them will either power limit throttle or thermal throttle during this test. See what ThrottleStop reports for temperature and power consumption when throttling is in progress.

Some Lenovo laptops are randomly and significantly lowering the thermal throttling temperature. Open the Options window and have a look for an icon that looks like a lock. If this option is locked, you will not be able to do anything. If it is not locked, I would change PROCHOT Offset from 5 to 3 and then I would check the Lock PROCHOT Offset option. If you ever need to unlock this, you will need to clear that box and reboot. You should get more consistent performance after you fix a few of these issues.


----------



## salif (Jul 23, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Most modern laptops enable Speed Shift in the BIOS. If you are having some CPU speed control issues, this could be part of the problem. It is not enabled.
> 
> In the TPL window, enable Speed Shift and push apply. Set the Min to 1 and the Max to 40 and push OK. On the main screen, you should see SST in green. Check the Speed Shift EPP box and click on where it says 128. You can edit the EPP value. Set EPP to 0 for maximum performance. If you want your CPU to slow down when lightly loaded, set EPP to 80.
> 
> ...



hey @uncleweb.  thanks, i appreciate your quick response and help. After made the changes that you tell (enabling speedshift and set min to 1 anda max to 40 and set epp to 0) , I get better results and now my cpu is running normaly (without undervolt and with stock tdp values) like half a year ago. When I change the tdp values and put some litle undervolt  on throttlestop my cpu performes better and i get consistent performence and results both in cinebench r15 and cinebench r20. in r15 i get 650cb~670cb and in r20 1550cb~1600cb. The temps remains the same has before. I check the option of change prochot offset and it is not locked but I dont change the value for saffety reasons. Everything runs better now but when I reboot my pc, the Speed Shift option disables and i need to open throttlestop and enabling it manualy again. Ther is some way to enable SpeedShift by default in bios?
Thanks again

edit: after one run in cinebench r20, the only thing that lights up in red is the power as you can see in the screenshot.


----------



## Caring1 (Jul 23, 2020)

You could change IccMax to 128 and make sure you check - OK-save voltages immediately.


----------



## unclewebb (Jul 23, 2020)

salif said:


> I don't change the value for safety reasons


The Intel default value is 0. Your CPU will be 100% safe and within the Intel spec no matter what you set PROCHOT Offset to. Whatever value you decide on, I still suggest you use the Lock PROCHOT Offset feature in ThrottleStop. Too many Lenovo laptops are having problems because the thermal throttling temperature is being randomly set too low by Lenovo software.



salif said:


> when I reboot my pc, the Speed Shift option disables


Your BIOS is not enabling Speed Shift Technology (SST). The BIOS probably does not have a user option to enable Speed Shift. You will need to use ThrottleStop to handle this for you. Just add ThrottleStop to your Windows start up sequence using the Task Scheduler. Follow this guide exactly.






						TechnologyGuide
					

Thank you for visiting the TechnologyGuide network. Unfortunately, these forums are no longer active. We extend a heartfelt thank you to the entire community for their steadfast support—it is really you, our readers, that drove




					forum.notebookreview.com
				




When you boot up, ThrottleStop will start, it will enable Speed Shift and your computer will be able to run at its rated speed without getting stuck at 1.8 GHz like it used to do.

Your CPU is power limit throttling at 25W. That is OK because your cooling solution cannot handle more than 25W without the CPU getting too hot. If you raise the power limit, this would trigger thermal throttling instead of power limit throttling. Your laptop is running as well as your cooling will allow.


----------



## salif (Jul 23, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> The Intel default value is 0. Your CPU will be 100% safe and within the Intel spec no matter what you set PROCHOT Offset to. Whatever value you decide on, I still suggest you use the Lock PROCHOT Offset feature in ThrottleStop. Too many Lenovo laptops are having problems because the thermal throttling temperature is being randomly set too low by Lenovo software.


thanks @unclewebb. After a few more tests on cinebench r20, another thing ligths up in red (MB PRO) and throttle the cpu. I set up the PROCHOT offset to 3 and check Lock PROCHOT Offset has you tell and now this MB PRO throttling doesnt happen again. The results are the same. I noticed that the temperatures sems to be too high. If I change the termal paste of the cpu it can handle lower temps? Are these temps normal to this cpu or are they abnormaly high?



unclewebb said:


> Your BIOS is not enabling Speed Shift Technology (SST). The BIOS probably does not have a user option to enable Speed Shift. You will need to use ThrottleStop to handle this for you. Just add ThrottleStop to your Windows start up sequence using the Task Scheduler. Follow this guide exactly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already do this and now Speed Shift enables when ThrottleStop starts with windows. Thanks!



unclewebb said:


> Your CPU is power limit throttling at 25W. That is OK because your cooling solution cannot handle more than 25W without the CPU getting too hot. If you raise the power limit, this would trigger thermal throttling instead of power limit throttling. Your laptop is running as well as your cooling will allow.


I set turbo boost short power max to 30w and when i run a benchmark, e.g., cinebench r20, on the firt 30~50 seconds the cpu runs at 30w tdp and at his max frequencies, after this, it slows down to 25w and stays at this value until the end of the test.


----------

